# Cegonhas na Web



## algarvio1980 (26 Mar 2011 às 10:40)

Para quem gosta da natureza e seguir em directo as cegonhas no seu ninho.  Aqui fica a sugestão.

http://static.publico.clix.pt/cegonhasnaweb/default.aspx


----------

